
Can we make Java better already? - dopatraman
http://blog.prakashvenkat.com/can-we-make-java-better-already/
======
makecheck
The really scary thing about over-engineered environments is that even when it
works you probably do not know _why_. If one ecosystem makes me check in 12
files for my change, full of dozens of lines of XML, and another environment
needs just a few lines in one file, which do you think will completely
collapse under its own weight in a few years?

------
flukus
Did they actually manage to make a light ORM that's more complicated than
hibernate?

------
LaSombra
It reads to me more of a Spring Boot issue than a Java issue per se.

